# Vape mats



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

Which vendors has stock of vape mats? What are the dimensions of a typical mat?
Need to figure out if it will fit on my work area...


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/21)

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/accessories/building-mats/build-mats/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/accessories/building-mats/build-mats/



Thanks, but it doesn't really tickle my fancy. Seen some very cool ones on reviewers desks, so hoping to find one that screams VIPER_SA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/21)

https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/coil-master-building-mat/

https://www.customcloudz.co.za/product/hellvape-smallbuildmat/

https://www.mouse-pads.co.za/desk-m...s5jwO1gdt0RyIgXhg8sUb_2BIcUT6NgUaAmAWEALw_wcB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

